# WHAT PART OF N.D. IS BEST COYOTE CALLING?



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello, my father and I travel every year to hunt western coyotes. We are a little interested in North Dakota. Can somebody please tell me which area(s) of the state that provides a lot of good public land coyote hunting. I am from Southern Indiana. We have plenty of coyotes here; but they are not as easy to call as the western dogs. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

What sort of hunting/fishing information do you have to trade? Hogs, Bobcats, giant whitetails, etc?


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

Some monster Catfish can be caught at the Markland Damn on the Ohio River. I don't really know much. I know a 3800 acre ranch down in south Texas that has good bobcat hunting. I have a 22 pound bobcat hanging on my wall that I killed down there. My father killed a 24 pound cat; and my cousin killed a 25 pound cat. There are many coyotes and wild hogs and whitetail deer also. My dad just got lucky and stumbled across this guy. He mostly sells whitetail deer hunts. By the way; we found an massive antler shed(both antlers luckily), It would have been 170s class buck, or possibly a 180s class. Anyway, he only charges us $500 for 5 days and 5 nights. It is unguided, you get a ranch house all to your self depending on what you're hunting and what time of year it is; and you can hunt day and night, all you want. There is petrified wood laying on the ground everywhere down there. I can give you the guys number, and you can tell him I referred you. He only charged me $100 for a nonhunter(my wife) for 5 days and nights. Man it is really cheap to hunt 3800 acres for bobcats and coyotes for only $100 per day, and that includes staying right there in the ranch house. He will also let you shoot wild hogs. My dad shot a big one right off the back porch of the ranch house, and I saw a massive hog. There are hogs everywhere. Well, you may not be interested, but I hope you might share a secret with me. The whitetail deer hunts for a trophy hunt is around $2500 i think, but that guarantees a trophy buck. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I was thinkning more along the lines of public access freelance hunting like you're attempting to gain info for here. Ranch and pay hunts are easy to find, offer up some freelance opportunities you've found on your own and someone might be willing to give you info in return.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd say the best we've found yet was in New Mexico. Government Land. Bureau of Land Management. It was all up and down the east side of the Guadalupe Mountains. If you order a BLM map, all you have to do is stay in the yellow, and you're on government land. There was a section of highway we travelled west into Carlsbad that had like 16 dead coyotes that had been run over within 20 miles. If that many dogs were being hit by cars, just think how many are not. The bad thing was that we timed the hunt badly. We went in February, and we now know that by February, the young dogs are mostly educated. We think that October and November would bring a lot of dumb young dogs that were born in the spring, and have not yet been educated by a call. We actually called in coyotes not 200 yards from well traveled highways, and one dog was called in just outside of town. The whole Carlsbad area was just plum ate up with dogs. We got no response in the mountains though. All the dogs were East of the Guadalupe Mountains. The mountains were very rocky. We simply stayed in a motel 6, and we woke up at the crack of dawn, and went out calling all day. We harvested 11 dogs. And it was our very first coyote hunt. We were strictly beginners. We did not get a chance to call the west side of the Guadalupe Mountains.


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

That is all the public land knowledge I have to offer. We paid for that Texas hunt I was telling you about the last two trips, and now we are ready for public land somewhere we have never hunted. We like Public land because we can roam as we please, NO GUIDES. I will tell you this much right now; My dad has his heart set on going right back to New Mexico. He doesn't even know I am researching elsewhere. New Mexico was our most favorite hunt ever. We've been to S.D. twice, colorado once, N.M. once, and Texas twice. I am wondering: Can the coyote population in North Dakota compare to Carlsbad, New Mexico? I am hoping you will help me out with that question.


----------



## nitwit (Dec 18, 2004)

Longrifle,
The Little Missouri National Grasslands in Western North Dakota has thousands, maybe hundreds of thousands of acres of public land and it all holds coyotes. There is good access via oil field roads (no vehicles allowed off road) and I have never seen very many hunters.
You can get a map from the US Forrest Service.
I hope this helps.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never seen very many hunters.

Are you kidding me? My son lives in Dickinson and we were gassing up one morning in Belfield. There were at least ten trucks there an hour before sunrise. Six of them from Iowa had snowmobiles with dog kennels on some kind of rear mount. They had sirens mounted on their snowmobiles. They said they went out and used the siren, and when they had a return howl they turned the dogs loose. They were using Grey Hounds and some other kind of dog that I wasn't familiar with. 
The badlands have become a destination for prairie dogs and coyote. If your not on a prairie dog town by sunrise your out of luck most of the time. Unless you know one that you have to walk a half mile to. I have never seen anyone on that dog town. From what I have seen I would say coyote hunters walk a lot, but prairie dog hunters with heavy rifles and some with shooting benches don't walk beyond 100 yards. 
Most of the prairie dog hunters that I see are from Minnesota, and some from Iowa and Wisconsin. More than from North Dakota. That's OK, it is federal land, but I wish they would stop one thing. I wish they wouldn't camp with travel trailers and fifth wheels right in the dog town. That's extremely stupid, and arrogant.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Plainsman, I hear you about parking campers on a pd town. I am from MN and went on my first ever pd hunt over 4th of july weekend and found a town on federal land and just as we found a good spot to start shooting we come over a knob and about 1000 yards out on the other side of the town is a canvas wall tent and a trailer set up. We could not safely shoot so we ended up moving to another town. I dont know where they were from but I sure thougth it was stupid. :******:

Jaybic

Oh yeah, and that snowmobile thing needs to be made illegal IMO. You know, murder, treason, espionage, snomobiling for coyotes(or any other animal). All capitol crimes! :sniper:


----------



## Longrifle2506 (Nov 14, 2006)

I really appreciate the information guys. Oil roads provide good access; that is a big plus. I have been prarie doggin twice in South Dakota and once in southwestern Colorado. We just stay in a motel and drive to the dog town in the morning. That is really sad about the prarie dog shooters camping right in the town. I saw an advertisement in Predator Extreme that said Dickinson, North Dakota was not far from badlands area that held coyotes and prarie dogs. I am not real interested in prarie dogs. I'm kind of burnt out on shooting them. I'd rather fire one shot at a more prized trophy. Don't get me wrong; praire doggin is very very fun, and some of the best most memorable shots I've ever made were when I was prairie doggin. I really love calling coyotes. Well, I will keep my eye out for any more information someone may be willing to share. Thanks


----------

